# Single click to open



## goproguy (Aug 31, 2017)

I just got CC a couple days ago. I just started using Bridge today and noticed that I have to single click to select and double click to open. I want to know if there is a way to make it so I can single click to open. I hate double click. 

Thanks


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 31, 2017)

You can right-click and then choose 'Open', but I would rather double click.


----------



## Gnits (Aug 31, 2017)

In Windows File Explorer you can control the click / double click behaviour.  This might be a work around.





To get to this option ...
Click on the Start Icon and type in File Explorer Options    .....    

I cannot say if changing this option will have any impact on Bridge behaviour.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 31, 2017)

Gnits said:


> I cannot say if changing this option will have any impact on Bridge behaviour.



I would expect not. Bridge is not File Explorer.


----------



## Gnits (Aug 31, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> I would expect not. Bridge is not File Explorer.



I agree .... but there is a remote possibility that Bridge may pick up on o/s default behaviour, but would not be optimistic.

For what goproguy  may be looking for .... using single click on an Explorer window may be a workaround.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 31, 2017)

It's up to him, but that hardly sounds as a viable workaround to me. Bridge has many more options than Explorer, so I assume he's not using Bridge for no reason. I think he has just to learn to live with double click (or right-click).


----------



## goproguy (Aug 31, 2017)

I thought as much. I have file explorer set up that way now. BTW, it doesn't change bridge settings. I am in a class and have to use bridge, besides, file explorer is junk.


----------



## Gnits (Aug 31, 2017)

goproguy said:


> BTW, it doesn't change bridge settings.



Good to know for sure.  Thanks.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Sep 1, 2017)

If you don't mind using the keyboard, pressing Enter should be the same as a double-click; it should open the selected item in whatever application is associated for it in Bridge.


----------



## Hoggy (Sep 10, 2017)

Since the OP is using windows, this should be a solution..

Download and install X-Mouse Button Control (it's free), here.

In the options, you'll be able to change the left mouse button to act as a double-click for the Bridge window/program.


----------

